# Very attached to me....



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Not sure if this should go in the behaviour forum or here. Please move if need be. 

Anywhoo... Zeva is starting to become totally up my butt and following me around every step. I went to take a shower this morning so I could go to the dr's.. *sinus infection, blahh* and She sat outside the bedroom door and whinnied the whole time. She also does this when I have to do laundry or potty, what ever. When I do walk around the house, she's right on my heels. 

Is this because I'm home w/ her all day? She also really doesn't like me leaving and thinks every time i get my coat on, she's coming w/ me. Am I making bad habits w/ her? 

Is this normal? She's like MY dog... she loves me the mostest, hubs the 2nd. She loves the kids too, watches them like a hawk. Sadie was attached to me and so was Pepper. Lady would look at me but never followed me around anywhere. She was more my hubs dog and well.. she was just too lazy to do much of anything.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog does the same. Its a GSD thing I think. He will NEVER let me out of his sight or let someone hold his leash & let me walk away. He is VERY well adjusted & confident. He just likes being with his mommy!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

My wife says Bear whines when I leave for work at nights. She pouts that the bond isn't the same between Bear and her. Who could blame him, she crates him when she goes to bed, but I get to spring him from jail when I get home in the mornings! We're having a slight problem in OB class with recalls, if one of the trainers holds him, he squirms and whines until she lets him go, but if I put him in a down stay, he'll wait for me to call him and then he'll run right to me. The trainer said he's a Daddy's boy! It's gotta be a "GSD thang" lol


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Damian has to be near me all the time, unless we are out in the yard. I leave the door cracked when I take a shower because he always wants to lay down next to the shower, haha. This usually ends with him jumping on the glass because he wants me out of the "dangerous waterfall".


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I"m surprised she was OUTside the bathroom door, vs INSIDE ))

I have always had clingy (nosey) Gsd's. Masi has been no different, if I'm in the shower, she's laying outside the tub, or occasionally, pushing the curtain back and wants "in")

I wouldn't worry about it, (some find it annoying,) I find it flattering that they want to be with us so much)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I"m surprised she was OUTside the bathroom door, vs INSIDE ))
> 
> I have always had clingy (nosey) Gsd's. Masi has been no different, if I'm in the shower, she's laying outside the tub, or occasionally, pushing the curtain back and wants "in")
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it, (some find it annoying,) I find it flattering that they want to be with us so much)


I agree, it flatters me too! I love that he wants to be with me 24/7!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, if I let her in the bedroom, she gets into all of the laundry that I never have time to finish. Her personal fav is socks... doesn't matter who's and if they are clean or dirty. 

Socks don't hold a candle to tissues and paper towels. 

Or me. Today she was jumping and chewing on me and when she bounced away the last time I heard her chewing on something. I couldn't figure out what it was. I opened her mouth, because I want her to know that I can when ever I want and sometimes need to remove stuff she has in there, and still didn't find anything.

Still, she's chewing... then she spits out one of her canine's lol. Every day this week we've found one of her teeth. She's gonna need dentures soon LOL. 

When they get their fangs, THAT'S when they look like big dogs and not puppies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A crate comes in very handy for times like you described above. I would get her use to spending some alone time. It will help her in the long run. 
Cool that you got some of her teeth! Usually they swallow them! I was lucky to get a few of Karlo's, too. I have 13 of Onyx's.
I have a sinus ache right now, too-feel your pain. 
I just tried to take a nap and had 3 pair of eyes on me the whole time. The whining started in after about 10 minutes, Mom never naps during the day! Oh, well...I love that they want to be around me so much!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Better on your heels than under your knee! 

Morgan is less velcro than Otto. I'd noticed what I thought was some strange teenage thing with the laundry baskets that he had to get between me and the basket on the stairs. 

Nope. I messed up my knee 2 weeks ago and figured out it has nothing to do with the laundry baskets, this dog is constantly stuck to me!!! He keeps pushing on that bad leg - which of course is on my left side - heel position. Ouchies, how is that going to heal up...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Hahah, last night, she was walking on the heels of my shoes and putting her cold, wet nose in the back of my knees LOL> 

DOGS!:wub:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL she's a girl and more refined than Otto where she puts her nose - thanks, I wanted to be muzzle punched there!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

well, don't get me wrong, she's still lacking class and likes to stick her nose where it don't belong lol


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I always thought a GSD was an extension of my calf muscle!!! Mine had a habit of following us all over the house. After a while she would just find a good place to keep us in her eye view.

Anyway, there are some things that the pup can benefit from. You are the pack leader so your GSD needs to learn to be able to sit at the door of the laundry while you do it and not come barreling in. Work on a sit stay at the open door. This helps build respect for your leadership. Correct her if she gets up and starts coming in. 

Learning such behavior ends up being a blessing when you feed them.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Or me. Today she was jumping and chewing on me and when she bounced away...


I noticed this in your post. One thing about GSD when they are youngsters is that they need to learn your leadership. Jumping and chewing on you as a youngster shepherd can lead to a lack of respect of you as the leader.

Make sure you work with this wild little one to get them in line


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nothing you are saying is unusual for our GSD's BUT it is why we are all so careful to REALLY socialize the heck out of our pups. Or they can get too weird with new people both in the house and in the world. Which really isn't good when you want to have relatives over and your dog won't let them in the house.

We want all the love and affection from our pups but ALSO in a balance with them knowing there is a huge friendly world out there with lots of other lovely people (just not 'their' people). Being able to take our puppies out from a very young age to new places and meeting new people and dogs for the first few years of their lives is vital for their normal and well adjusted mental growth. 

I have friends who waited to socialize cause they didn't want to be embarrassed if their dog piddled on someones floor, or jumped up on them. So they waited until their pup was housebroken and trained at their house. How shocked were they to take this perfectly trained and housebroken dog out to visit their friends at about 9 months and realize they had a suddenly fearful and aggressive dog on their hands! It was an awful situation.

Puppy classes are a huge help, car rides and visiting friends. Making playdates at the house and others homes. Did I mention puppy classes??


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Hahha, I take Zeva as many places as I can. It's too the point that it feels weird in the van w/o her there. I miss her. She's getting her rabies Sat so that will open up no possibility for ob classes and stuff.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

well... all I can say is that is comes in handy when teaching au pied! Thats french for HEEL, I teach Vida in french so only selected people can tell her what to do =D. I figure it'll come in handy when I don't want somebody to be roughousing with her and feeding her.
hmph. On that note, Veed used to come to the bathroom when I took a shower so I could keep an eye on her. Then she started moving the curtain and licking the water, then she tried to jump IN the tub.. then jumped in the tub, then pulled the curtain when I made her stay outside of the tub.
Now, she's only allowed in the bathroom with me if I am brushing my teeth or something.
Still looks at me like MOMMMYOMMOYMOMOMOMOMOMMYYYYYYY MMMMMMOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CAN I COME TOO?!! when I go to leave. 
I love it! People quickly figure out that she is indeed, MY dog. She used to whine outside the bathroom. I think I fixed that by giving her a kong filled with kibble to distract her, now she just lays there like a doormat until I come out


----------



## djgadget (Sep 22, 2009)

*My Sheeb's*

Hi,

I have the same experience with my GSD, Sheeba. She has hit 8 months, and has become so attached to point where the wife complains, that she is a teenage brat when i'm not around. When I get back from work she behaves like an angel.

She used to follow me around everywhere, but now she strategically positions herself in a place in the house where she can see me most of the time. We live in Bangkok, and most of the houses are huge, so when I do go out of sight, she is on the move again.

One recent development is that when it is time for me to go to the office, as i walk to the car parked in the drive way, she will sit in the same position by the gates and won't move, the gate is opened, and even though we have the occasional Soi dog run by, she wont move. We have never taught her this. She then sees me drive away and the gate closes. This is the point, where she then turns into the "Teenage Brat", which of course, I have never seen, LOL.

I wonder if it is the care that I have given her since I got her at 7 weeks, she was having a rough time at the yard she was in, surrounded by adult GSD's, we also thought she had HD, but after vet visits, I seems that her hind quarter muscles were not developing properly, so I suspect she spent most of her day and night in a small crate without exercise. Anyhow, those days are long gone for her. She is still a bit wobbly on the rear, but runs like a rocket... She will figure it out.

She is my girl.... Apart from the wife she is the only other female [I got 3 boys + me], so the wife does give me a bit of stick when I seem to care for Sheeba over her, I tell her, you can tell me what's wrong, Sheeba only looks at me... isn't is amazing, the range of facial expression GSD's have.

Faisal

"I wonder what goes through her mind when she sees us peeing in her water bowl." -- Penny Ward Moser


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup! Timber is my shadow as well. And we have a VERY small bathroom, which doesn't make is too easy to move around with an 80 pound dog in there!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's still up my butt most days. I usually don't mind, but there are times that I want some personal space and I can get cranky about it w/ fur and skinned ppl alike. Just give me a five min to drink my tea! Is that too much to ask? Well, sometimes w/ 3 kids and a dog.. yeah it is LOL> I"m Mommy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD goes everywhere with me, he sleeps in my room and he always goes to the bathroom with me, hahaha, I feel like he is my babysitter. He wont follow my boyfriend around, he only follows me. If I go in a room without him, he will body slam the door until I let him in. I love it, he wants to be with me as much as I want to be with him. He's like my bodyguard :wub:


----------



## GenBiltstein (May 22, 2010)

I have acquired Sydney just three days ago. She is 15 months old and already bonded to me. The bond is for lack of a better word severe. I went up a ladder and Sydney tried to climb the wall while throwing a fit. 
I have never experienced a dog bonding so hard. She is also a constant whiner. When I give her attention, rides, walks and fetch she doesn't.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Haha, what a relief this thread is! Emma's been my shadow since the first day - after she ran around the house an explored it - I brought her home and I've always wondered if it was just her or a breed thing. Perfect example, I was out gardening this weekend (planted tomatoes and peppers, can't wait for fresh veggies!) and she was a perfect little doll whenever she could see me, but because she was tethered to a tree, I would get out of her site, and she'd go nuts! It was both endearing and frustrating at the same time, which seem to be two things that go together with her.


----------

